# 22-250



## Boydt8 (Feb 14, 2012)

Well I finally broke down and bought a remington 700 ADL Varmit, 26 inch barrel, thick barrel, mossy oak camo pattern on the stock.
Can't wait to try it out on the coyotes.

Thanks for all the input on how to call yotes, and rifles selection.


----------



## Huskytree (Feb 14, 2012)

It is a nice deer round. A little bigger then I like to go on Yotes but I sell. Should be able to thin the pack up there just fine with it.


----------



## alleyyooper (Feb 15, 2012)

Nice coyote medicine. Now pratiac pratiac and then shoot some more.

 Al


----------



## cuttingintime (Feb 18, 2012)

Congrats, new rifles are aways nice. 22-250 is good medicine for those creators.


----------

